# Fridmund Limmerschweissen



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

When in 1834 then-famous Italian soprano singer Gramasida del Trofisimendo gave a concert in a village near Salzburg - Zommelschrampen - at the audience there was a 14-year-old Fridmund Limmerschweissen who, after hearing the aria _Ich bin mein Großen mit dem Herzen und Wald und Vogel mein Herz Liebe und von dem mit dem Wald und Vogel aus mein Herr zu gekommen zusammen_ by her, did not sleep through the 2244432222 nights and until his death at age of 37 he wrote operas in final number of 12094124 each of which consists solely of the aria _Ich bin mein Großen mit dem Herzen und Wald und Vogel mein Herz Liebe und von dem mit dem Wald und Vogel aus mein Herr zu gekommen zusammen_ sung in succession by various characters. In 2004 the Association of Fridmund Limmerschweissen undertook a project in order to record all of them for the label Osterrische Grammophon.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

I somehow doubt it


----------



## Jeremy Marchant (Mar 11, 2010)

Aramis, you felt you had to edit that?!
I hope you feel better in the morning.

On a more serious note... 
no, on second thoughts I can't be bothered.


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

I honestly did not know any of this.


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

Please notify Monty Python's Flying Circus about this. No doubt they'll be very interested.


----------

